# whats the brightest red LED ?



## paulsvolks75 (Mar 17, 2011)

I want to make a custom light for night hunting but I'm having a hard time finding a red LED to use. The brightest one i've seen is the rebel from luxeon that is around 100 lumen I would like something 3x's that if possible...


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi, Paul, and welcome! There are a few other threads asking this same question. I'll see if I can pull a few for you to look at...

This light is quite cheap, and the light is already made. You could buy it, take a chance, and mod it with a different driver (or ask someone to) if it doesn't suit your needs. I don't know how bright it is, exactly. If you are not absolutely set on red, you can find a red-orange LED that may be brighter. According to this there is a red Cree XP-E, and it is good up to one amp. 

If you scroll to the bottom, this page lists some SST-90 red LEDs, which will meet your criteria of being insanely bright, but will also blind everything it hits. Unfortunately, it also says no stock, but maybe you can use the part number to source one from somewhere else.

Good luck!


----------



## srfreddy (Mar 18, 2011)

How about an SST-90, at 3.1 amps?


----------



## VegasF6 (Apr 4, 2011)

Or the Phlatlight PT-54 at 8.1 amps.


----------



## tfilandm (Apr 8, 2011)

Or you could use three Rebels, ( or three Cree XP-Es)


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Apr 18, 2011)

Osram makes a nice red LED that seems well suited for your purpose - http://catalog.osram-os.com/catalogue/catalogue.do?favOid=000000060003f64401a80023&act=showBookmark


LR CPDP

OSLON SSL 150, red (620 - 632 nm)

132 lumens @ 1A with a 150 degree viewing angle...


----------

